

SENIOR NODE.JS DEVELOPER (female) for a scalable platform - chrisrxth
http://jobs.nodejs.org/a/jbb/job-details/973312

======
lowglow
Wow. This is against the law.

------
staticelf
This is what feminism has to offer, segmentation.

------
djent
FEMALE (senior node.js developer) for a scalable platform

Fixed the title for you

